# think tank = ομάδα προβληματισμού, δεξαμενή σκέψης



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Να το αφήσω;


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 11, 2010)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ναι. Οι αποδόσεις θινκ τανκ και δεξαμενές σκέψης δεν με πείθουν. Είδα και την άποψη του Αμβρόσιου για την απόδοση ως «κέντρο μελετών» αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερη η απόδοση που προτείνεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 12, 2010)

Μπορούμε, όμως, να μιλήσουμε για μεγάλους, οργανωμένους φορείς που αποκαλούνται think tank και να τους πούμε "ομάδες";


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Από το αντίστροφο ξεκίνησα, αλλά την ώρα του τελικού δεν κάνεις μακροσκελείς αναλύσεις. Αλλά τώρα που τέλειωσε:
A *think tank* (or *policy institute*) is an organization or individual that conducts research and engages in advocacy in areas such as social policy, political strategy, economy, science or technology issues, industrial or business policies, or military advice.​
Στη Βικιπαίδεια:
*Δεξαμενή σκέψης* είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για να χαρακτηρίσει ερευνητικούς οργανισμούς οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με μελέτες αντιμετώπισης μιας ευρύτατης ποικιλίας ζητημάτων (π.χ. πολιτικά, οικονομικά, τεχνολογικά και αμυντικά). Οι οργανισμοί αυτοί μπορεί να ονομάζονται *ομάδες εργασίας*, *ινστιτούτα ή κέντρα μελετών* και χρηματοδοτούνται είτε από την κυβέρνηση, πολιτικούς ή εταιρείες. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, τα αποτελέσματα των μελετών τους χρησιμοποιούνται είτε για να υποστηρίξουν είτε για να διαμορφώσουν στρατηγικές αποφάσεις των φορέων οι οποίοι τις χρηματοδοτούν και συνήθως λαμβάνουν αρκετή δημοσιότητα. Στην Ελλάδα ως δεξαμενές σκέψης θεωρούνται το ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ και το ΕΚΕΜ. Η έκφραση "δεξαμενή σκέψης" είναι μετάφραση του αγγλικού όρου "Think tank" και είναι νεολογισμός ο οποίος πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε στις ΗΠΑ το 1959, για ομάδες εργασίας οι οποίες είχαν σαν σκοπό την υποστήριξη της διοίκησης των ενόπλων δυνάμεων της χώρας, για βελτιστοποίηση των αποφάσεών της. Στη συνέχεια η χρήση της επεκτάθηκε και σε οργανισμούς μελέτης / διαμόρφωσης στρατηγικής σχετικούς με άλλους τομείς δραστηριότητας.​
Στις άλλες προτάσεις που βλέπω στο ProZ:
*κέντρο προβληματισμού
εργαστήρι ιδεών
ερευνητικό κέντρο*


----------



## sarant (Jul 12, 2010)

Δεν έχει άδικο ο Κόμης. 
Άσε που το "δεξαμενή σκέψης" είναι αναγνωρίσιμο και μισοκαθιερωμένο. Μπορεί να μην αρέσει, αλλά έχει 16.000 γκουγκλιές και έχει μπει και στη Βίκη. Λέω, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Στους κύκλους της ΕΕ βλέπω μια αντιστοιχία *Ομάδα Προβληματισμού <> Reflection Group*.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2010)

Ειλικρινά, τι πάει να πει ομάδα προβληματισμού; Φαντάζομαι ήδη μια παρέα με τη γροθιά τοποθετημένη στο μέτωπο να φιλοσοφούν και να προβληματίζονται για τα πάντα... 

Για μένα θα μπορούσε να είναι 'Ομάδα Εξεύρεσης Λύσεων' ή 'Ομάδα Αναζήτησης Λύσεων'.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ειλικρινά, τι πάει να πει ομάδα προβληματισμού; Φαντάζομαι ήδη μια παρέα με τη γροθιά τοποθετημένη στο μέτωπο να φιλοσοφούν και να προβληματίζονται για τα πάντα...



Κάτι σαν αυτό δηλαδή, αλλά όλοι μαζί!

Ο λόγος που έβαλα την «ομάδα προβληματισμού» μόνη της στον τίτλο, έστω για λίγο, είναι σαν βραχυχρόνια κήρυξη πολέμου στη «δεξαμενή σκέψης», η οποία σχεδόν σαράντα χρόνια δοκιμάζει το νευρικό μου σύστημα. Αυτήν πάλι, για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, σαν χαβούζα την εικονογραφώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2010)

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα, αλλά ελέω του περασμένου της ώρας βαρέθηκα να ψάξω να το βρω... 

Και πολύ καλά έκανες που κήρυξες τον πόλεμο στη δεξαμενή, αλλά ελπίζω όχι στη Δεξαμενή με τα ουζερί της! 

Επίσης, μια ακόμα διάσημη δεξαμενή, πρώτη εξαδέλφη αυτής που προβληματίζεται είναι η δεξαμενή στην οποία περιμένουν οι υποψήφιοι μέχρι να διοριστούν. Μήπως να κάναμε διπλό μέτωπο; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2010)

Η αντιστοίχιση _think tank = δεξαμενή σκέψης_ δεν με ενοχλεί. Παρόλο που η συνηθέστερη αντιστοίχιση της απόδοσης _δεξαμενή_ σε μη τεχνικό συγκείμενο είναι για το _pool_ (επίσης και στα ιατρικά βλέπω να έχουμε π.χ. _δεξαμενή __πλάσματος_ κλπ), και αυτή η σημασία είναι καθ' όλα λεξικογραφημένη [(μτφ.) απ΄ όπου μπορεί κανείς να αντλεί συνεχώς κτ.: _δεξαμενή γνώσεων,_ _δεξαμενή οπαδών_], δεν νομίζω πως απομακρύνεται πολύ από αυτήν τη σημασία ο όρος _δεξαμενή σκέψης_. Αν ήταν να αλλάξω δε κάτι, εννοείται πως ίσως ν' άλλαζα το _σκέψη_ και να το έκανα _δεξαμενή προβληματισμού_ — είπαμε, μια χαρά είναι κττμγ εδώ η _δεξαμενή_. Αλλά οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια αλλαγής στην αντιστοίχιση _think tank = δεξαμενή σκέψης_ φρονώ πως δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## anef (Jul 12, 2010)

Για να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα σ' αυτό που είπε παραπάνω ο Count Baltar, θα μπορούσαμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε τη Φαβιανή Εταιρία, μια εταιρία με τόσο μεγάλη ιστορία, «ομάδα προβληματισμού»;

Μόλις άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο ότι η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη σκέφτεται να δημιουργήσει «όμιλο προβληματισμού». Για το ίδιο πράγμα μιλάμε προφανώς, ε;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 12, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον CountBaltar. Think Tank είναι πολύ παραπάνω.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 12, 2010)

Άραγε στο άρθρο εδώ, όταν αναφέρει: «_Το «Forum για την Ελλάδα», *έναν όμιλο προβληματισμού*, προάγγελο του πολιτικού φορέα που κατά πάσα πιθανότατα θα δημιουργήσει, ανακοίνωσε τη Δευτέρα, με μήνυμά της στην προσωπική της ιστοσελίδα η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη._» να εννοεί το think tank με εκείνο το «όμιλος προβληματισμού»;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι, αν η Ντόρα ανήγγειλε την ίδρυση «δεξαμενής σκέψης», θα έπεφτε μπόλικο πείραγμα. Στο χώρο της πολιτικής δεν υπάρχουν πια πολλά περιθώρια για δεξαμενές σκέψης, κέντρα ερευνών ή ομάδες μελέτης, γιατί από αυτά περιμένεις σκέψη, έρευνα και μελέτη. Η πολιτική σήμερα μόνο για προβληματισμό προσφέρεται και προβλήματα μπορεί να προσφέρει. ;)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 12, 2010)

Το αναφέρω όμως γιατί το άρθρο αυτό είναι σε πολυσύχναστο χώρο και θα διαβαστεί όχι από ειδικούς αλλά από το ευρύ κοινό. Άρα μήπως να μην βιαστούμε να μιλήσουμε για ολοκληρωτική παγίωση της απόδοσης «δεξαμενή σκέψης»; Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι... Στο άρθρο έπεσα στο πρωτοσέλιδο της Ενότητας «Ελλάδα» στο In.gr ειδάλλως δεν θα το είχα αναφέρει (γενικά εγώ και η πολιτική δεν πάμε παρέα, έχω αλλεργία) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Άραγε στο άρθρο εδώ, όταν αναφέρει: «_Το «Forum για την Ελλάδα», *έναν όμιλο προβληματισμού*, προάγγελο του πολιτικού φορέα που κατά πάσα πιθανότατα θα δημιουργήσει, ανακοίνωσε τη Δευτέρα, με μήνυμά της στην προσωπική της ιστοσελίδα η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη._» να εννοεί το think tank με εκείνο το «όμιλος προβληματισμού»;


Λέξι, κττμά νομίζω ότι εδώ συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: Επειδή το _think tank_ είναι «δεξαμενή σκέψης», και επειδή τα think tanks δεν φτιάχονται με αντικειμενικό σκοπό το να καρτερούν πότε θα είναι βολική η συγκυρία για να μετεξελιχθούν σε κόμματα, σκοπίμως απέφυγε η Ντόρα να κάνει χρήση του όρου «δεξαμενή σκέψης». Ενώ ο «όμιλος προβληματισμού» είναι επαρκώς γενικόλογος, κάτι σαν να λέμε σε «ομάδα προβληματισμένων και ανησυχούντων πολιτών», οι οποίοι μαζεύτηκαν κι είπαν να οργανωθούν στοιχειωδώς (λέμε, τώρα) ώστε να ανταλλάσσουν τους προβληματισμούς τους και να τους προσδώσουν κομματική υπόσταση συν τω χρόνω. Μια δεξαμενή σκέψης φτιάχνεται για να παράγει προϊόντα σκέψης που ενδιαφέρουν άλλους φορείς να τα αγοράσουν· ένας προάγγελος κόμματος που βαφτίζεται «όμιλος προβληματισμού» (ή ό,τι άλλο) φτιάχνεται για να πείσει κάποιους πολίτες πως η πολιτική μετεξέλιξή του αποτελεί τη βέλτιστη επιλογή όταν έρθουν εκλογές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2010)

Μερικές σκέψεις χύμα:

Όταν πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε ο όρος think tank _«...στις ΗΠΑ το 1959, για ομάδες εργασίας οι οποίες είχαν σαν σκοπό την υποστήριξη της διοίκησης των ενόπλων δυνάμεων της χώρας...»_ όπως έγραψε ο Νικέλ πιο πάνω, υπάρχει άραγε περίπτωση να ήθελαν να δείξουν και αντίθεση προς τα άλλα τανκς, τα σιδερένια, με τα κανόνια και τους θώρακες; Mind over matter, τέτοια πράγματα. Εγκεφαλικά ή πνευματικά τανκς. (Και, ναι, το ξέρω ότι και τα πολεμικά τανκς για παραπλανητικούς λόγους τα πρωτοείπαν «δεξαμενές».)

Στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά, ιδίως με προφορά απόστρατων Γερμανών τεχνικών συμβούλων, αυτό το «_τινκ τανκ_» σίγουρα θα ακουγόταν κάπως --δεν ξέρω αν θα ακουγόταν θετικά.

Όταν υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή σε κάθε μεγάλο οργανισμό το typists' pool, δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικός ένας σχηματισμός του τύπου brains' pool; 

Εντάξει λοιπόν, δεν ξέρουμε την ιστορία της βάφτισης και το σκεπτικό του νονού και στα ελληνικά έχουμε αποδόσεις όπως δεξαμενή *σκέψης*, εργαστήρι *ιδεών*, κέντρο *προβληματισμού*, κ.ο.κ. Παρατηρώ ότι δεν έχουμε τίποτα σε έμπνευση, που όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι ακριβώς αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο από τέτοιες ομάδες --τουλάχιστον στο αρχικό, στρατιωτικό τους περιβάλλον. Όχι απλός προβληματισμός και σκέψεις, ούτε ιδεολογικές αναλύσεις. Μήπως θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να είναι καλή απόδοση η εργομάδα* εμπνεύσεων*;


----------



## Kettie (Aug 16, 2010)

Γεια σας, είμαι πολύ καινούρια στο χώρο σας, αλλά με τράβηξε το θέμα "think tank" και θα ήθελα να πω μία γνώμη:

Εμένα με χαλάνε οι καταλέξη μεταφράσεις, όχι γιατί δεν τις καταλαβαίνω, αλλά γιατί είναι λάθος στη γλώσσα και τα διαιωνίζουμε... Θα προτιμούσα το "κέντρα μελετών" ή ίσως και "ομάδα διαβούλευσης" παρόλο που το τελευταίο το έχουμε συνδυάσει στο μυαλό μας με την πολιτική.

Και να αναφέρω εδώ παρεπιμπτόντως τις "άρσεις θανάτου" για όσους γνωρίζουν από άρση βαρών. Καταλέξη μετάφραση του deadlift και είμαι σίγουρη, χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει σε μεγάλο βάθος, π.χ., Webster's Third International, ότι "dead" εδώ σημαίνει "direct", που είναι και η κύρια έννοια του deadlift (=Bend your legs in order to pick up the barbell and then straighten them to lift it).


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες. Πώς και ξέρεις, κοτζάμ κυρία, από άρση βαρών; (Να ομολογήσω ότι εγώ σήμερα το έμαθα.) Ορίστε, λοιπόν, σου αφιέρωσα και νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=77212#post77212


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 29, 2010)

Άκουσα μια άποψη και τη μεταφέρω εδώ προς συζήτηση αν θέλετε. 
Επειδή στις ΗΠΑ και γενικότερα στον κόσμο έχει άτυπα και ανομολόγητα κηρυχθεί ένας πόλεμος κατά του προβληματισμού και της φιλοσοφικής σκέψης και γενικώς της διανόησης, επιλέχθηκε ο όρος tank για να δηλώσει ακριβώς τους περιορισμούς του εγχειρήματος και κατ' αναλογία με το fish tank να δηλώσει υποτιμητικά ότι οι διανοούμενοι είναι κλεισμένοι σε μια γυάλα και σκέφτονται την ώρα που άλλα πράγματα συμβαίνουν γύρω τους. 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2010)

Στο σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia γράφει:
The term _think tank_ itself, however, was originally used in reference to organizations that offered military advice, most notably the RAND Corporation, founded originally in 1946 as an offshoot of Douglas Aircraft and which became an independent corporation in 1948.​Βλέπω στο OED σαν πρώτη σύγχρονη χρήση του όρου:

1959 _Times Lit. Suppl_. 6 Nov. p. xix/2 Even the Institute of Advanced Studies at Princeton does not quite meet the bill, nor does the ‘think tank’, the Center for Behavioral Sciences at Palo Alto.​
Ωστόσο, αυτό που δεν βοηθά καθόλου τη θεωρία του φίλου σου είναι που, πριν από αυτή τη σημασία, _think tank_ ήταν το τσερβέλο:
1. colloq. The brain. U.S. 
1905 A. L. Stillman in A. H. Shearer _Little Bk. Rutgers Tales_ 51 There's too much scrapping in the Joint.‥ Your Think-tanks are getting to be Air-tight Compartments. 1964 _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_ 8 May 2a/3 Truman‥said he hoped to live to be 90 but only ‘if the old think-tank is working’. (OED)​


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2010)

Υπάρχει τηλεπάθεια; Και στο δικό μου το μαγαζί, η κουβέντα πήγε προς το θινκ-τανκ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/10/29/mujahid/


----------



## cougr (Mar 19, 2022)

Να και μία "τράπεζα σκέψης". Μάλλον μπέρδεψαν το "tank" με το "bank".

_Οι στρατηγικοί και στρατιωτικοί αναλυτές είτε σε κρατικές υπηρεσίες είτε σε Τράπεζες Σκέψεως (Think Tanks) και ιδιωτικά Ινστιτούτα, στη Δύση και στην … Ανατολή έχουν πλέον πολλή δουλειά να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα με την αξιολόγηση των επιχειρήσεων από πλευράς της ισχυρότερης και επιτιθέμενης Ρωσίας._









Άρθρο - Προβλήματα και αδυναμίες του ρωσικού στρατού στον πόλεμο της Ουκρανίας | Liberal.gr
 

Συνεχίζεται για 4η εβδομάδα ο πόλεμος που προκλήθηκε από την απρόκλητη ρωσική εισβολή στην Ουκρανία και έχουν ήδη προκύψει στο στρατιωτικό πεδίο πολλά «μαθήματα» τα οποία θα τύχουν περαιτέρω μελέτης προκειμένου να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη εκμετάλλευση τους. Οι ρωσικές στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις έχουν...




www.liberal.gr


----------



## cougr (Mar 19, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ο λόγος που έβαλα την «ομάδα προβληματισμού» μόνη της στον τίτλο, έστω για λίγο,....


----------



## calligrapher (Apr 18, 2022)

- επιτελείο συμβούλων
- συμβουλευτική ομάδα
- ομάδα εμπειρογνωμόνων

Προτιμώ μια απόδοση που να μεταφέρει το νόημα. Τα think tanks δεν εφαρμόζουν σχέδια και δεν παίρνουν αποφάσεις. Κάνουν έρευνες και παραθέτουν προτάσεις. Έχουν συμβουλευτικό ρόλο. Το 'επιτελείο' είναι κομψή λύση γιατί είναι χρωματισμένο ιστορικά με παραπομπή σε στρατό, όπως το tank.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2022)

Γεια σου, calligrapher, καλωσόρισες. Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου η χρήση αποδόσεων που μεταφέρουν το νόημα, ιδίως όταν δεν χρειάζεται κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα (όπως αυτή που επιδιώκει το «think tank»). Διαφωνώ μόνο ως προς την «κομψότητα» του _επιτελείου_: θα απέφευγα τη σχέση με τα στρατιωτικά επιτελεία, ιδίως επειδή το «tank» δεν έχει καμιά σχέση εδώ με το άρμα μάχης. Γενικότερα, το «επιτελείο» έχει πολλές σημασίες, πράγμα που μπερδεύει.


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2022)

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν έχει θέση εδώ το "επιτελείο". Κυρίως επειδή δεν έχει συνάφεια με τα του στρατού. Δεν έχουν σχέση όλα τα think tank με το στρατό.
Το tank (αν θέλει κανείς να το κρατήσει και να κινηθεί στα χνάρια του) δεν έχει σχέση με το τανκ, το τεθωρακισμένο άρμα, έχει σχέση με τη δεξαμενή, στη λογική της συσσώρευσης, της αποθήκευσης (εν προκειμένω ιδεών, προτάσεων, πνευματικού δυναμικού). Κινείται στην ίδια λογική του pool (πώς λέμε to pool our resources; Αυτό).


----------



## calligrapher (Apr 21, 2022)

Καλησπέρα. Το 'επιτελείο συμβούλων΄ θεωρώ ότι αποδίδει πλήρως το think tank νοηματικά και είναι εύηχο. Μου ακούγεται πιο ευχάριστα από τις άλλες αποδόσεις. Διορθώνω την πρότασή μου: Το 'επιτελείο' είναι κομψή λύση γιατί είναι χρωματισμένο ιστορικά με παραπομπή σε στρατό, όπως το *think* tank (βλ. The term _think tank_ itself, however, was originally used in reference to organizations that offered military advice). 

Έκτοτε, βέβαια, σβήστηκε η μιλιτέρ έννοια του επιτελείου - αμέσως αμέσως, μια αναφορά στο φεστιβάλ ντοκιμαντέρ Θεσσαλονίκης από όπου και σας γράφω: https://www.filmfestival.gr/el/festival-tdf/festival-staff όπως ακριβώς σβήστηκε και στο think tank. Και τα δύο παραπέμπουν σε οργανισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2022)

Η βασική διαφορά μεταξύ στελεχών ενός επιτελείου και στελεχών ενός think tank είναι η ιεραρχία τους στον οργανισμό. Τα μέλη ενός think tank δεν είναι καν αναγκαίο να δεσμεύονται ιεραρχικά με τον οργανισμό που το συγκαλεί, τα μέλη ενός επιτελείου είναι συνήθως ανώτατα στελέχη με δυνατότητα αυτόνομης επεξεργασίας και εκτέλεσης αποφάσεων. Συνεπώς η απόδοση ενός οποιουδήποτε think tank ως επιτελείου δεν είναι ακριβής.


----------



## alekos (Apr 27, 2022)

Συνάντησα πρόσφατα το think tank σε κείμενο που αναφερόταν σε μεγαλοκαθηγητάδες που συνεργάζονταν με παγκόσμιους οργανισμούς και πρότειναν λύσεις, έκαναν έρευνα κτλ.
Ίσως εκεί να κολλάει το "επιτελείο συμβούλων" ή και το "ερευνητικό επιτελείο".


----------

